# Favor Parametros MOSFET



## 2380408 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hola!!

Como varios de nosotros sabemos la teoria, pero y en la practica que??

Bien, para el calculo id de un MOSFET, 

id= (1/2) K(W/L) (Vgs-Vt)^2

Bien pues en los datasheet encontramos Vt como Vgs_(TH) = a algo
ó en la grafica de id vs Vgs miro donde empieza y ese seria el Vt

y como hago para el parametro K(W/L)???

Que ecuación uso?? Que grafica miro??

Si esta info estaba en otro tema, favor el enlace!!

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2009)

2380408 dijo:


> Si esta info estaba en otro tema, favor el enlace!!



Si pensás que la info está en otro enlace, entonces USA EL BUSCADOR...o pretendés que nosotros hagamos tu trabajo?


----------



## Elvic (Nov 15, 2009)

> y como hago para el parámetro K(W/L)???


la constante K depende del para cada mosfet en particular y puede ser determinada de la hoja de datos, mediante de el valor especifico Id llamado id(on)

donde K es una constante dada por K= unCox W/2L

donde un= es la movilidad de los portadores mayoritarios en la capa de inversión 
Cox = Capacidad por el oxido por unidad de área (capacitor)
W =anchura del gate  (mucho mas grande que la longitud del canal)L= longitud del canal en (micro-metros)

W/L= con una razón de 10^5 

esta ecuación  es la mas importante para el diseño del mosfet (fabricantes)

fuente:
 Power electronics, ned mohan, Tore M. Undeland.
 segunda edición


----------



## alomar (Nov 1, 2015)

Hola estimado colega saludos. 
 Quería saber si lograste investigar como calcular la constante K para los mosfet. Si serías tan amable de compartir la informacion.
 De antemano gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 2, 2015)

Hola




alomar dijo:


> como calcular la constante K para los mosfet.



 encontrar el valor de la constante k

Saludo


----------



## alomar (Nov 16, 2015)

Gracias estimado colega sstc por la información. Para ser franco esa fórmula ya la conocía pero el problema es que en los datasheet no proporcionan los datos de Id encendido y Vgs encendido por ejemplo el mosfet irf630a o no se si no logro verla la info. Si tienes un comentario agradeceria mucho


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 10, 2015)

Según Boylestad la constante k se puede despejar de:


```
Id = K (Vgs - Vth) ^2
```


Con valores de id y vds, proporcionados por el fabricante, cuando el mosfet se encuentra en region de corriente constante.


----------



## alomar (Dic 10, 2015)

Hola ruben90 gracias por tu comentario. Mi duda es con el IRF630A en la hoja de datos de este       
 no me muestra Vgs(on)  ni Ids(on) Solamente Rd(on) para Vgs 10v e Ids 4.5. 
 El voltaje Vth esta entre 2 a 4 volt si hago un promedio sería 3v.
 si tomo a Vgs(on) e Ids(on) como 10v y 4.5A respectivamente e introduzco estos datos en la formula del libro boylestad entonces.
 K=       Ids(on)/ (Vgs - Vth)´2 =     4.5A/49V¨2 = 0.0918A/v¨2

no se si esto es correcto serias tan amable de ver la hoja de datos del IRF630A para ver si me ayudas. 
De antemano gracias y bendiciones


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 10, 2015)

Prueba con esos valores, k siempre debe ser menor o igual a 1, y compruebalo (midelo) te debe dar valores muy cercanos.


----------

